
Minimum Requirements of Using Slack - tosh
https://get.slack.help/hc/en-us/articles/115002037526-Minimum-requirements-for-using-Slack
======
tosh
I find it quite smart of Slack to define the set of officially supported
browsers (& encourage users to upgrade).

Reminds me of the graded browser list that Yahoo used to maintain.

